
Show HN: Ola.js, a library for smooth realtime number interpolation - franciscop
https://github.com/franciscop/ola/
======
franciscop
Didn't really expect this to reach Show HN! I made this because I wanted to be
able to update a number (motor angle) with a control that could be changed any
time through external input

Couldn't find any library on the topic, since all of them would just turn
around sharply, risking breaking the motor. So I made this.

